# SketchUp Question: How Do I Join Two Components Together?



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I have two separate components that I want to join together. However, I want to be able to easilly treat them as separate parts in the future. I don't want the join to be of a permanent nature. Is there some kind of smoothing feature I can apply to hide the seam between the two components?


----------



## roundguy (Jan 19, 2011)

Select both items, then make them a group (right click, select make group). To separate them, select the group and explode (right click, explode).


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

The seam will be there if they are 2 separate components grouped together. If you are using a part calculator then that is the way you will have to live with

Otherwise copy both components to an area away from your drawing. Make them both unique, by right clicking and then click make unique. Explode both, join them together and then recreate as a compoent with a slightly different name.

That's the only 2 options I see, live with it or combine them.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I tried selecting both and then Soften/Smooth Edges. That works if I uncheck Smooth Normals and raise the Angle past 90 degrees. However, then I can no longer Push/Pull the individuals.

You are right, I may just have to live with it. Keeping them separate makes for easier modifications in the future, but I thought I saw someone in a video a long time ago smooth out the seam between two objects.

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =

Let me just tell you what my goal is. I design a rectangular box. I want some crazy joint on all four corners. For example, let's say Dovetails with a box joint in the middle. I would like to be able to build one set of Pins, and one set of Tails, then copy these to the other 6 board ends. Yeah, I can copy/paste them but I'd like to speed up the whole process.

I thought If I built each side as two boards end to end, then I could 'build' my joint in one corner, and all 3 other corners would magically appear as built since they are simply copies of that same component. Does that make sense?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Rance - You're givin me a headache! But I do want to see this creation when you get it built


----------



## ktkoh (Oct 31, 2009)

Rance: Join the two components and make a group as suggested. Next open group for editing and then open one of the components for editing and hide the edge you want hidden. Then do the same thing for the next component.

Keith


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

You're right. Thanks Keith.  Another little birdie told me the same thing by email the same day you replied. You guys rock. I knew there was a simple solution.


----------

